# Updating my 93 ODB1 coilpack Corrado wiring and ECU to 95 OBD1 VR6



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

However, I'm really going to start Phase II, redoing the fueling setup to the 1995 OBD1 C2 Motorsports 36# solution this weekend.
I got the a wiring harness from a 1995 manual Passat GLX and a 1995 "EA" ECU from a GTI VR6 I believe. Got most of the new wiring harness figured out but I could use some help from the VW wiring gurus with some loose terminals on the firewall side.
Please HELP if you known where the unlabeled plugs goes to. I'm currently doing some more research on this topic as well. Mostly in the VR6 swap forums. Thanks for looking and encouragements


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Updating my 93 ODB1 coilpack Corrado wiring and ECU to 95 OBD1 VR6 (green_slc)*

If you guys see some plugs I labeled wrong, please let me know as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Updating my 93 ODB1 coilpack Corrado wiring and ECU to 95 OBD1 VR6 (green_slc)*

I've made progress in figuring the mystery plugs in the 95 Passat GLX harness
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...13321

Some good info from this page. Now I only have 1 unlabeled plug, the two-wire (blown/white and red/white) black plug . Anyone where this goes or what it does?
This harness seems to be almost a direct replacement. This only noticeable differences with my stock one is the newer style MAF connector and O2 sensor connector (oval style). 



_Modified by green_slc at 12:08 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## sg.giffin (Jul 25, 2009)

anyone have more links to 93 corrado wiring harnesses with labels?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

why not just swap to obd2? The yellow ones not used some of the wiring is used for other options... Check a2vr6.com


----------



## sg.giffin (Jul 25, 2009)

never mind i guess everything will just plug right in.


----------

